# Mot de passe PowerBook 520c



## woz86 (1 Mars 2022)

J’ai acheté un lot pour pièces de deux PowerBook ( 165c + 520c), les deux fonctionne, mais sur le 520c, il me demande un mot de passe que je n’ai pas (évidemment).
C’était un ordinateur professionnel à mon avis car celui-ci possède une étiquette (qui s’enlève par chance) pour signaler un antivol dessus.
Est-ce qu’il y a un moyen de contourner cela afin de formater le disque dur et tout remettre au propre ?
Brancher un disque dur externe par exemple ?


----------



## Invité (1 Mars 2022)

Essaie déjà de démarrer sans extensions…
Tu peux aussi tester de démarrer en tenant la barre d'espace enfoncée pour avoir le gestionnaire d'extensions et virer le TdB et/ou l'extension "drivor protect"


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2022)

Autre solution : démarrer le 520c en mode "Target", et formater son disque depuis une autre machine !

Tu peux aussi démarrer depuis une disquette "utilitaire 2" d'un système 7.5 par exemple.


----------



## woz86 (1 Mars 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu peux aussi démarrer depuis une disquette "utilitaire 2" d'un système 7.5 par exemple.


Avec la machine, j’ai eu les disquettes d’origine, mais je ne sais pas quel système est dessus.


----------



## Invité (1 Mars 2022)

Peu importe.
Ouvre le dossier TdB et celui des extensions et essaie de trouver ce qui concerne le "drivor protect"

C'est peut être un truc plus compliqué, mais ça c'est facile à faire.

Sinon, effectivement, tout effacer et mettre un nouveau Système


----------



## woz86 (2 Mars 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Essaie déjà de démarrer sans extensions…
> Tu peux aussi tester de démarrer en tenant la barre d'espace enfoncée pour avoir le gestionnaire d'extensions et virer le TdB et/ou l'extension "drivor protect"


J’ai essayé hier soir mais ça n’a pas fonctionné, rien ne s’affichait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2022)

Les disquettes d'origine, c'est le système 7.1.1 (un 7.1 auquel ils ont ajouté l'enabler spécifique du 520), donc sa disquette Utilitaire 2 te permettra de le démarrer. Tu la glisse dans le lecteur sans l'enfoncer, tu démarres le Mac, et dès que tu entends le chime, tu l'enfonce, le Mac devrait démarrer dessus.


----------



## woz86 (2 Mars 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu la glisse dans le lecteur sans l'enfoncer, tu démarres le Mac, et dès que tu entends le chime, tu l'enfonce, le Mac devrait démarrer dessus.


J’avais essayé en l’insérant mais pas au bon moment à mon avis car il me l’a éjecté.
Je referai l’essai selon ta procédure.


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Mars 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai acheté un lot pour pièces de deux PowerBook ( 165c + 520c), les deux fonctionne, mais sur le 520c, il me demande un mot de passe que je n’ai pas (évidemment).
> C’était un ordinateur professionnel à mon avis car celui-ci possède une étiquette (qui s’enlève par chance) pour signaler un antivol dessus.
> Est-ce qu’il y a un moyen de contourner cela afin de formater le disque dur et tout remettre au propre ?
> Brancher un disque dur externe par exemple ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 255959


De mémoire, la collection Driver Pro (Format, Light, Probe, etc...) proposait cette utilitaire (Driver Protect), qui a tout son sens si c'est bien le driver du disque qui empêche son montage sans le mot de passe. 
Sinon, si c'est une init qu'on peut contourner en démarrant sans extensions, ça n'a pas d'intérêt 

Le plus simple, démarrer sur un disque externe ou sur une disquette et formater le disque interne, puis installer un nouveau système. 

Tu n'auras pas la joie de découvrir les documents laissés par l'utilisateur de l'époque  on trouve parfois des trucs insolite sur les disques durs de ces vielles machines vouées à la destruction


----------



## woz86 (11 Mars 2022)

J’ai démarrer avec la disquette Utilitaire 2, mais ça ne détecte aucun disque dur, l’interne doit être HS.


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Mars 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai démarrer avec la disquette Utilitaire 2, mais ça ne détecte aucun disque dur, l’interne doit être HS.



A2D, à l'époque, fournissait Drivor Pro en bundle avec ses disques durs internes et externes, donc il est possible que le disque dur ne soit pas d'origine et que l'utilitaire de disque Apple ne le détecte pas.

Le disque dur est juste en dessous du clavier, tu peux vérifier s'il est badgé Apple ou pas.

Cette gamme est la dernière équipée en SCSI, les disques dur sont plus robuste (et plus "récents", tout est relatif), plus de chance qu'il fonctionne encore ;-) Il semble démarrer (tu as la fenêtre de mot de passe), ça serait dommage de s'en passer, ils sont tellement rare...

Démarres sur un disque dur externe (ou disquette) avec un utilitaire de disque Apple patché ou un autre utilitaire de disque (Drivor Pro par exemple ;-)


----------



## woz86 (12 Mars 2022)

J’ai inséré la disquette Utilitaires 2, mais aucun outil ne reconnaît le disque dur interne :




@gpbonneau le disque dur est celui d’origine (en théorie) c’est un Apple (IBM) ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Mars 2022)

C'est curieux ça, si tu as l'invite pour renseigner le mot de passe, c'est que le disque dur démarre (tu l'as toujours ?).

Quand tu démarres sur ta disquette, tu dois l'avoir aussi, et tu dois appuyer 3 fois sur Enter sans mettre de mot de passe pour qu'il démarres sur la disquette (ou sur un autre disque, externe).

Drivor Protect verrouille le montage du volume par un mot de passe dans le driver du disque (mais le disque doit être formaté avec Drivor Format avant). 
Donc impossible de le monter (au démarrage ou après avec SCSI Probe par exemple) sans le renseigner.
Mais rien n'empêche de le formater de nouveau avec un autre utilitaire comme celui d'Apple.

J'ai essayé pour voir sur un disque :



A chaque démarrage il me demande le mot de passe, mais j'ai pu le formater de nouveau avec Utilitaire de disque sans le monter.

Il est peut-être tomber en panne quand tu as voulu le remettre en route... ça arrive avec les machines restées trop longtemps sans fonctionner.


----------



## woz86 (1 Avril 2022)

J’ai formater le disque dur en démarrant avec un BlueSCSI avec une prise DB25 et un adaptateur HDI.




Et sur la carte SD du BlueSCSI, j’ai pleins de systèmes et il démarre sur le système 7.5.3.
Ensuite je me suis servi de Lido 7 pour formater le disque dur interne.




Et je lui remets le système (7.5) avec les disquettes d’origine que j’ai eu avec le PowerBook.
Après je pense le mettre en 7.5.5 ou 7.6.1


----------



## bretthieb (22 Avril 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai formater le disque dur en démarrant avec un BlueSCSI avec une prise DB25 et un adaptateur HDI.
> Voir la pièce jointe 257597
> 
> Et sur la carte SD du BlueSCSI, j’ai pleins de systèmes et il démarre sur le système 7.5.3.
> ...


top !!!


----------

